

Ask HN: Where can I find Clojure lectures which aren't fluff? - drostie

Okay, so. In learning a new programming language, you have to pick up 100-1000 new words, perhaps a dozen new idioms. (I'm thinking at the level of Python's generators and Node.js's callbacks and Scheme's insistence on writing iterative programs recursively.)<p>I have looked through a lot of Clojure lectures now, and it really sounds interesting, but I want a lecture which helps me to do the above. Most of the rest of this stuff is fluff as far as I'm concerned -- like, Rich Hickey's "Simple Made Easy" lecture, beautiful ideas, but fundamentally useless for learning to program Clojure.<p>Just to give an example of what I'm looking for, here is Ryan Dahl's introduction to Node.js:<p><pre><code>    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo_B4LTHi3I
</code></pre>
Where can I find something like that for Clojure, where we just start jumping into interesting code which does something worthwhile? I've picked up some useful facts like "it's a lot like Scheme with conj instead of cons for some reason and square brackets in odd places", but I'm really lost when I start up the Clojure REPL and stare at the empty line.
======
ABS
what you call "fluff" is the stuff you need to understand if you want to
understand clojure because they are not just "ideas", it's what clojure
implements and how it works...

having said that you might find something here:
<http://alexott.net/en/clojure/video.html>

------
mstump
<http://www.4clojure.com/> <http://alexott.net/en/clojure/video.html>

